# Fell off the fence



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> OK, so I went and did it..... So, when do I learn the secret hand shake and get my groupies?:teeth:



See what happens.........you had lots of friends yesterday, then you jumped one little fence and you find yourself standing alone.......can you hear the crickets chirping yet???

Good Luck and we hope to see your name at the top of the page!:thumbs_up


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

LOL. Dang! Jeff told me I'd have groupies and secret hand shakes and stuff. Jeff! Where you at?!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> OK, so I went and did it..... So, when do I learn the secret hand shake and get my groupies?:teeth:


Congrats! I read your post last week when you were wondering/questioning what to do. I don't think I replied, but I was hoping you would make the jump. I think I would've too, being a competitive person and wanting to shoot against the best of the best, it was just natural for you!
GOOD LUCK!!!

Lien2


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Congrats Bryan. All the info should be in the special "members-only" packet you received from the NFAA after joining . Groupies may be available at the IA ProAm. If not there, then for sure I've heard of a couple places in Vegas that some may be found . Cya in IA if you have any questions.

>>------->


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Lien2 said:


> Congrats! I read your post last week when you were wondering/questioning what to do. I don't think I replied, but I was hoping you would make the jump. I think I would've too, being a competitive person and wanting to shoot against the best of the best, it was just natural for you!
> GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> Lien2


Thanks. I've been over due to do it anyway. I shoot champ. division everywhere I go, so why not make it official. I know I can hang to why not push myself to that next level.



CHPro said:


> Congrats Bryan. All the info should be in the special "members-only" packet you received from the NFAA after joining . Groupies may be available at the IA ProAm. If not there, then for sure I've heard of a couple places in Vegas that some may be found . Cya in IA if you have any questions.
> 
> >>------->


Thanks Jeff. I think I've heard of a few of those places in Vegas too.:darkbeer: Oh, and in Iowa, if they are anything like what I had doggin' me that one year, I'll pass. LOL. See ya in Iowa.

Bryan


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

*Groupies*



AT_X_HUNTER said:


> OK, so I went and did it..... So, when do I learn the secret hand shake and get my groupies?:teeth:


Didn't they tell you, you gotta shoot a recurve! 

Why do you think I've stuck with it for 35 years!!:wav:Gotta have the Groupies!!:77:


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I did shoot a recurve. I didn't have any groupies then either. I think someone might have been blowing a little smoke...... Still waiting for my NFAA secret decoder ring.:shade:


----------



## DeeStarnes (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Bryan, I just heard you did it. Way to go! I'm sure it was an easy fall off the fence too. :smile:


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

DeeStarnes said:


> Hey Bryan, I just heard you did it. Way to go! I'm sure it was an easy fall off the fence too. :smile:


Now the Bryan is there your next 


just pput the right foot out and let it fall and you'llbe there to. Then the both you will have your decoder rings and leran the secery hand shake.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

DeeStarnes said:


> Hey Bryan, I just heard you did it. Way to go! I'm sure it was an easy fall off the fence too. :smile:


Ya, it doesn't get much easier. Just made the call and then whammy, gravity took me the rest of the way.:teeth:

Ok Dee, your turn. And Adam too. Where's he at?


----------



## DeeStarnes (Nov 27, 2006)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> Ya, it doesn't get much easier. Just made the call and then whammy, gravity took me the rest of the way.:teeth:
> 
> Ok Dee, your turn. And Adam too. Where's he at?


Believe it or not I have two feet on the fence and climbing. It's a long climb up here. Just haven't reached the top of the fence yet. I hope when I fall it don't hurt too bad.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

DeeStarnes said:


> Believe it or not I have two feet on the fence and climbing. It's a long climb up here. Just haven't reached the top of the fence yet. I hope when I fall it don't hurt too bad.


I have a funny feeling there will be someone there to catch you when it's time.:shade:


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> I have a funny feeling there will be someone there to catch you when it's time.:shade:


+1

the queen does have a king


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

The first initiation is buying pizza for the folks next week. A sign of a serious pro.
Jeff:star:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Way to go Bryan. Hope to join you there soon.:thumbs_up


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Congratulations bryan*



DeeStarnes said:


> I hope when I fall it don't hurt too bad.




We will see you at Iowa if not before Bryan and shake yer hand.:thumbs_up


DEE There is enough of us around too help catch ya and the girls have a totally differant hand shake also. :thumbs_up AC


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

litegun said:


> The first initiation is buying pizza for the folks next week. A sign of a serious pro.
> Jeff:star:


You got it! Looks like the Sat. 12:30 line is popular one. Just got another 10 signed up today.:thumbs_up



swerve said:


> Way to go Bryan. Hope to join you there soon.:thumbs_up


So far the water's not bad. But I still don't have my groupies or super secret decoder ring.



archerycharlie said:


> We will see you at Iowa if not before Bryan and shake yer hand.:thumbs_up
> 
> Thanks AC. You guys going to make it up for the shoot next weekend? I'm going to have pizza. Maybe I'll even pick up some root beer..:darkbeer:
> 
> DEE There is enough of us around too help catch ya and the girls have a totally differant hand shake also. :thumbs_up AC


Hey, do the Female Pros get groupies too? Come on Dee, think about it..... Groupies, super secret decoder ring, hand shakes, and to top it all off you can say you are a professional athlete!:shade: I can't wait to use that line.:teeth:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats Bryan!

You'll get the groupies when I am done with them.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

The Swami said:


> Congrats Bryan!
> 
> You'll get the groupies when I am done with them.


Ahhhh! Son of a gun! Swami's sloppy seconds again! I'm just hoping the groupies in Iowa are better than last year's.:thumbs_do


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Excellent! You can be my wingman as we learn the ropes together as our first year in the big boy class. We must learn the secret hand shake in IA....I think Button can help us out. :thumbs_up :shade:


----------



## DeeStarnes (Nov 27, 2006)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> Hey, do the Female Pros get groupies too? Come on Dee, think about it..... Groupies, super secret decoder ring, hand shakes, and to top it all off you can say you are a professional athlete!:shade: I can't wait to use that line.:teeth:


Workin on it!


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Jon/Bryan, just an fyi, the secret meetings in IA will be held at Culvers !

>>------>


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Hmmmm. you know.... After thinking about that I really should have known.:shade: See ya there:thumbs_up


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

CHPro said:


> Jon/Bryan, just an fyi, the secret meetings in IA will be held at Culvers !
> 
> >>------>


If Jon and Bryan both show up, the attendance record will be smashed with 3 Pro's at the same meeting.......lol, J/K.....

Who goes to Culvers in January anyhow........


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

S4 300-60 said:


> If Jon and Bryan both show up, the attendance record will be smashed with 3 Pro's at the same meeting.......lol, J/K.....
> 
> *Who goes to Culvers in January anyhow*........


LOL! It sounds like Jeff does. He's from the land of frozen cheese, they eat ice cream to warm up around those parts. Heck, I saw Jeff shooting in 30 something degree weather wearing shorts.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

x-ring said:


> Excellent! You can be my wingman as we learn the ropes together as our first year in the big boy class. We must learn the secret hand shake in IA....I think Button can help us out. :thumbs_up :shade:


We just need to watch out for the ole' 9th hole at 9pm secrets of the pro's meeting.:angry::shade:

AH! That's what the pro meeting at Culver's is about! We meet Jeff at Culver's. Then he tells us our initiation is to buy him all the ice cream he can eat! Got ya Jeff! You aren't pullin' the wool over this sheep farmers eyes!:teeth:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> Then he tells us our initiation is to buy him all the ice cream he can eat!


Hey, it was worth a try . Besides, you guys haven't been pros long enough to be able to afford that initiation level yet. That would be the Sunday afternoon special session "After IA ProAm is Done" meeting, which of course you are both cordially invited to as well .

Josh, didn't know there was a season for eating ice cream or frozen custard?..........just whether or not to go with the hot fudge or the regular chocolate syrup toppings. 

And 30 degrees isn't so bad, especially after a few days at sub-zero, lol ....feels downright balmy then........

>>-------->


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

There’s always time for ice cream!!! 

Congrats Bryan & Jon, see you folks on the line.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

CHPro said:


> Hey, it was worth a try . Besides, you guys haven't been pros long enough to be able to afford that initiation level yet. That would be the Sunday afternoon special session "After IA ProAm is Done" meeting, which of course you are both cordially invited to as well .
> 
> Josh, didn't know there was a season for eating ice cream or frozen custard?..........just whether or not to go with the hot fudge or the regular chocolate syrup toppings.
> 
> ...


Jeff, if I recall you wern't acting like it was all that balmy. We've had some rather brisk mornings at the Badger Pro-Am.



Jeff Heeg said:


> There’s always time for ice cream!!!
> 
> Congrats Bryan & Jon, see you folks on the line.


Thanks Jeff. Looking forward to it.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

CHPro said:


> Hey, it was worth a try . Besides, you guys haven't been pros long enough to be able to afford that initiation level yet. That would be the Sunday afternoon special session "After IA ProAm is Done" meeting, which of course you are both cordially invited to as well .
> 
> Josh, didn't know there was a season for eating ice cream or frozen custard?..........just whether or not to go with the hot fudge or the regular chocolate syrup toppings.
> 
> ...



There is when you spend 1/2 hour locked out of your car in the middle of a field in Illinois, when frozen to the bone ice-cream doesn't sound so good.......but thats a different story......but I guess the hot fudge may make it acceptable. I guess my thinking is ice-cream in the winter is like turning on the heat in the summer.......


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> I guess my thinking is ice-cream in the winter is like turning on the heat in the summer.......


Blasphemer!!!! I'm not listening, I'm not listening, I'm not listening,.............lalalalalalalalalalalala............ 

>>--------->


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

CHPro said:


> Congrats Bryan. All the info should be in the special "members-only" packet you received from the NFAA after joining . Groupies may be available at the IA ProAm. If not there, then for sure I've heard of a couple places in Vegas that some may be found . Cya in IA if you have any questions.
> 
> >>------->


 Groupies???????? I didn`t know about any groupies, nobody told me about groupies, what groupies?????? Welcome to the club Bryan! `Bout dang time buddy! You will shortly receive your dun for donations to the Senior pro benevolent retirement fund, not mine of course!:teeth:


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

deadx said:


> Groupies???????? I didn`t know about any groupies, nobody told me about groupies, what groupies?????? Welcome to the club Bryan! `Bout dang time buddy! You will shortly receive your dun for donations to the Senior pro benevolent retirement fund, not mine of course!:teeth:


Ah, I get it now.... suck em' in with promises of glory and fame.:shade: If the Senior Pro retirement fund is anything like my 401K, you won't want it.

And you are right, I'm a bit overdue for this jump. See ya soon, probably in Iowa.

Bryan


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey Bryan you left your pro-decoder ring lying on the lunch room counter.:secret
I noticed there were several, must be made in differant colors to match your shirt of the day eh?:shade:
I don't think you should be leaving them lying around for all too see.:mg:
Dang you must have small fingers as i tried to get one one but way to small for me.
Just wanted to see if it would help my shooting saturday.:shade:
But just touching it sure didn't help me none thats for sure.:sad: AC


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

archerycharlie said:


> Hey Bryan you left your pro-decoder ring lying on the lunch room counter.:secret
> I noticed there were several, must be made in differant colors to match your shirt of the day eh?:shade:
> I don't think you should be leaving them lying around for all too see.:mg:
> Dang you must have small fingers as i tried to get one one but way to small for me.
> ...


LOL. Well sorry Charlie, that ring wasn't what you thought it was:mg::embara:. And it wasn't mine either. I still haven't received my "Pro Package" from the NFAA yet.

I did have some of those B&G Sunday:hungry:and some chili. Good stuff.:teeth:

Sorry I missed all of you. Hopefully we will be able to get together this Saturday evening at Iriquois.


----------



## Brewbelly (Dec 26, 2005)

*1st groupie for Bryan*



AT_X_HUNTER said:


> LOL. Dang! Jeff told me I'd have groupies and secret hand shakes and stuff. Jeff! Where you at?!


OK B...You talked me into it...I'll guess I'll be your first groupie. I didn't want to be known as a groupie but now I'm feeling bad that you don't have any. But I still want the bribe money you offered me when you asked me the first time!! :shade:


----------

